# Do you wait to assemble after applying CA?



## Warren White (Nov 29, 2016)

Yesterday I was in my usual hurry to complete a slimline pen.  I went through my usual CA finish procedure which has served me well.  It was a bit cool (65 degrees) in my garage/shop.

Rather than detail my procedure (unless someone thinks it is germane) I will just say that I have occasionally had the same problem that surfaced last night.  When I pressed the clip and cap on the pen, a small defect appeared just at the top of the pen (right below the clip/cap).  I think the CA delaminated.

I disassembled the clip and cap, sanded the very small delaminated portion away and reassembled the pen.

My thought is that I should wait to assemble the pen until the next day.  I think that the stress of pressing the parts in may cause the CA to delaminate if it is not completely cured.

Am I on the right path?  Have any of you experienced something similar?


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 29, 2016)

This is absolutely a possible cause. I always wait to let the CA to cure not alone just dry. It is like lacquer in the sense it needs to cure. 

The one thing when doing slimlines and some other kits, the amount of material left at the cap ends and the nibs and even the center if you do a straight turning, is very thin. If you drilled the holes for the tubes tight and used a brittle glue such as CA to glue the tubes in, when you go to press the components in place they expand the inside of the tube. Now the tube expands and transfer that movement all the way to the outside of the finish. If the finish is not flexible enough or there is not room for the tube to expand or is held in place with a hard set glue, bad things will show up. This is why some people get away with not waiting and some have problems. The factors I mentioned are all something to be mindful of when making any pen kit. You get away with more when using acrylics but even then problems can show up. I like to oversize the hole and not have it too tight and always use epoxy because it will stay flexible. Just some of my thoughts.


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Nov 29, 2016)

To help prevent this, after applying ca but before wet sanding, I will take the ends of the blank and lightly rough them against a wet piece if 320 grit sand paper.  I then go through my wet sanding process.  This takes any rough spots off the tube ends that may have accumulated during the ca process.   This has resulted in great results for me.  

Robert


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 29, 2016)

When you press your parts into the tubes, run them up to the ends and STOP. Going any farther will shove the edge of the part underneath the CA finish, and lift it up. DAMHIKT :redface:


----------



## Warren White (Nov 29, 2016)

*John and Robert*

Thank you!  

John, I use System 3 T-88 epoxy to glue the tubes in, and I have found it to be the way to go for me.  One or two CA-glued tubes sticking out of the blank because it set up as I was inserting them convinced me that I needed another way.  That, and I actually had a couple come out as I was pressing parts in....

Robert, I already do what you suggested, using Rick Herrell's sanding device (which I love, incidentally).  

Thank you both for your considered replies.  I will repent (once again).

Warren


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 29, 2016)

Sorry, I didn't answer your question. I assemble the kits immediatel with no problem BECAUSE....I use 8 coats of medium CA with a mist of accelerator on every coat. I've sometimes had to grip the barrel in my hand and knock the parts out with a hammer and transfer punch, because I pressed the wrong part into the right end of the barrel. :redface: No problems....ever. FWIW :wink:


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 29, 2016)

Warren White said:


> Thank you!
> 
> John, I use System 3 T-88 epoxy to glue the tubes in, and I have found it to be the way to go for me.  One or two CA-glued tubes sticking out of the blank because it set up as I was inserting them convinced me that I needed another way.  That, and I actually had a couple come out as I was pressing parts in....
> 
> ...



Good choice of epoxy


----------



## wouldentu2? (Nov 29, 2016)

I always sand the ends with the tube vertical before pressing together and do not have problems, i don't wait till the next day. Thick CA when inserting the tube and clean out the tube inside .


----------



## JimB (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm never in a rush to complete a pen so I always wait until at least the next day and sometimes it is days or weeks before I go back and assemble. I also always clean up the ends before assembling in case any finish got on the ends.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 29, 2016)

I only use CA on all wood blanks and that has not happened to me - probably just luck.
I use epoxy on all other materials including wood and resin mixes and that has happened to me - but maybe 2 of 100 barrels (not enough for me to change my process)


----------

